# Rubbing on fence



## Marsi (Jun 24, 2014)

We have 2 Nubian doelings. These are our first goats. They love rubbing their sides up and down the fence. Their coats are shiny and healthy. No signs that I see of any skin irritation. 

This may be really dumb to ask but should I be concerned about anything? Or do goats just like to rub?


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

I think it's probably just that they love to rub . I have 3 Nigerians and they all do the same thing. It's a goat thing


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

My goats use the fence to get scratched :mrgreen:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Fence makes such a great side scratcher We have 2x4s nailed part way up & what do they do? Get below it.
They even have street roller brushes but fence is just as good for them.
If you DON'T want them doing that you can always put a string of hot wire up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a section on chain link on my fence (used the dog pen to save buying a panel  ) and when they start shedding they really go at that chain link and the fuzz gets wrapped up and looks like little fuzzy animals hanging off it lol
But I agree nothing to worry about but can be hard on the fence but I just go out and put a few more t post when a spot gets bad. I figure in 10 years I will have a solid t post fence 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I have a section on chain link on my fence (used the dog pen to save buying a panel  ) and when they start shedding they really go at that chain link and the fuzz gets wrapped up and looks like little fuzzy animals hanging off it lol
> But I agree nothing to worry about but can be hard on the fence but I just go out and put a few more t post when a spot gets bad. I figure in 10 years I will have a solid t post fence
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yep! My chain link is mostly a fur fence now, after years of shedding goats! Every single one rubs on it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe we are onto something. If we put a section of chain link up in all our pens not as part of the fence maybe we can save our fences lol. Now that I'm really thinking about it no one in that pen rubs on the other fences and it's right by their water and protein tubs so they all go back to it. Hmmm



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Marsi (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------

